# Has anyone applied for DLA for a baby?



## xLaura

My 7 month old has numerous things going on and I've been told by a few professionals to clam for DLA. I've got the form but it so hard to answear the questions as most of the questions would be the same for any other baby. Now I'm wandering weather there's any pointing filling it in?


----------



## willow25

There is a very helpful Facebook page called child disability living allowance , plus places like cab are helpful, and websites such as cerebra etc


----------



## xLaura

Thank you very much ill hava look at them.


----------



## xx_danni_xx

Hi I applied for my son when he was just under 6 month old. A specialist health visitor helped me but I'm sure cab will help or a child development centre if there's one near by x


----------



## ~KACI~

All i will say is Appeal if you get rejected. MY sister was refused for my niece who has SB and hydrocephalus, she appealed and got the higher rate :wacko:


----------



## Arcanegirl

The best advice I got was to go find a CAB or a money advice centre and get help to fill it out. We were told by the guy that we may be refused as my sons needs could be compared to a normal child of his age. We got accepted first time on middle rate.


----------



## xLaura

I didn't have time to go the CAB (as I left it till last minute to send it back) but we've been accepted on the middle rate, I used the websites listed above for help so thank you. M


----------



## willow25

xLaura said:


> I didn't have time to go the CAB (as I left it till last minute to send it back) but we've been accepted on the middle rate, I used the websites listed above for help so thank you. M

Brilliant, well done x


----------



## smileyfaces

Great news x


----------

